# audio for 2001 frontier XE King Cab



## kantgitrite101 (Jun 13, 2004)

I just bought the frontier and it still has just factory system. two speakers in each door. I want to upgrade for relativley little money, working with about $150 now. The speakers I have are fine but I was wandering what I shoud get to supplement them, I was thinking a 10" subwoofer but someone said I should just get an amp. ANy suggestions on this would be great; I've never had a car that I gave a crap about to put any money into at all. Thanks!


----------



## cigz507 (Aug 24, 2005)

If i was you i would save up a little bit more money and buy two 10" subs and a large enough amp to power them. Your truck will hit real hard and should sound good from the outside. As far as brands go i would get MTX subs and an MTX amp.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

$150 isn't really enough to do anything with... save your cash till you can afford to buy some decent stuff.


----------

